
Kharkovchanka, Antarctic off-road vehicles made by the Soviets - prbuckley
https://boingboing.net/2020/07/03/short-documentary-about-kharko.html
======
prbuckley
Amazing that they designed and built this very novel vehicle in 3 months!
Built in the 1950's and still being used 50 years later.

